# New Server 2008



## dragonlight (May 30, 2002)

I have just installed a new server with 2008 r2. I have the domain setup as it was on the old server. When I go to a work station and try to log in, it gives me the following Error. 
"Error (login): The security database on the server does not have a computer account for this workstations trust relationship. (1787)"

I know that if I disconnect from the domain, I can use all the programs and software. but I would like to keep the 20 computers connected to the domain. 

Any thoughts would rock. 

Chad


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

If you just built a new AD server and just duplicated the name you used for the domain on the old server, that is your problem. You can't just build a new server using the same domain name and expect all the devices which were a part of the old domain to just work. The issue is that while the domain names are the same, the SID is different. You'll have to go to each workstation and change them to be in a workgroup and then add them to the new domain controller.


----------



## dragonlight (May 30, 2002)

It was really strange, but the Windows 7 machines I had to change to workgroup and then back to a domain. The windows XP machines just accepted it. 
Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

The XP machine are more than likely logging on with cached credentials to the old domain. If you check the logs, you will find all sorts of netlogon errors that verify they are not actually logging onto the domain.


----------



## dragonlight (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, I had to remove them from the domain and then re add them.


----------

